# Found Delamination Today!!



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Because I'm paranoid I check it frequently and today I found IT! Several wrinkles and crinkles above and below the front top left marker light. Also because of delam paranoia, I check seams frequently and even recalked that marker light back in the spring. The service dept. said I'm looking at at least a month for the repair, based on previous experience it will be much more and will probably miss the peak fall camping season, which is my favorite.

I hope no one takes offense because I think this forum is great, after repairs I will be trading it ASAP. I have had too many serious problems with it in it's first year so I can't imagine keeping it for a long time.

More details to follow.

** UPDATE **

Took it in today for repairs and the service writer said he thought it was the adhesive failure problem and not a leak. I am waiting on Keystone at this point, I smell another fight coming.

Sorry I can't figure out how to make the pics larger.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Good catch! I don't blame you for wanting to trade it in either. Do you think you'd get another Outback next time round?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear there are more problems with your unit. That's really unfortunate with the amount these things cost.








Good luck with the repair. If you're looking for a new trailer, the dealer may accept it as a trade as they are working on it. Just a thought so you don't miss a camping season.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's bad news, sorry to hear that and I hope they take care if it for you. I don't blame you for trading, I would seriously think about doing the same thing.

Mike


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Good catch! I don't blame you for wanting to trade it in either. Do you think you'd get another Outback next time round?


No.

It won't be an Outback or even a Keystone product. I know they're all the same and have the same kind of problems but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

FraTra said:


> No.
> 
> It won't be an Outback or even a Keystone product. I know they're all the same and have the same kind of problems but I just couldn't do it.


Yeah, we are on our 2nd different Keystone brand product and I'm thinking we will go with someone else next time too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They all have their problems, but I understand how you can get soured to a particular brand.








Of course you can still hang out here!








So, is it upgrade size time too?!?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Just before our one year warranty expired, I, too, found the delamination you mentioned. I purchased my OB at Beaudry RV. I took the unit back to them and they handled the repair quickly, efficiently, under warranty, and best of all at no cost to me. The entire front cap was replaced, including the decals.

I've now put over 11,000 miles on my 2006 OB in 15 months, and it has worked to my satisfaction. But I can certainly sympathize with your dissatisfaction with a particular vendor once you've had a negative experience with that same vendor, it's only natural. I wish you luck finding a replacement and hope that it will perform to the standards you deem adequate.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

De-lam paranoia can be cured by buying a tin trailer like a Sunnybrook. Highly regarded trailers. Funny story de-lam paranoia kept me away from Outbacks on my 5'er purchase. I went for a plastic cap. Guess what they didn't seal the drip rail properly and I got a de-lam bubble on the side. You have to wonder if the laminated wall process is all that good. Face it trailers will leak.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> De-lam paranoia can be cured by buying a tin trailer like a Sunnybrook. Highly regarded trailers. Funny story de-lam paranoia kept me away from Outbacks on my 5'er purchase. I went for a plastic cap. Guess what they didn't seal the drip rail properly and I got a de-lam bubble on the side. You have to wonder if the laminated wall process is all that good. Face it trailers will leak.


I agree. They will all leak eventually. I thought a lot about this subject before buying. I loved the way laminated fiberglass TT look and the OB seemed like the perfect fit for our situaton at the time so we went with it.

I think about the best constructing would be aluminum frame with aluminum skin. When (not if) they leak there is nothing to delam or a frame to rot and just insulation to replace. I would LOVE a Sunny Brook but they are way too heavy for my F150 and a new TV is out of the question.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours has some delamination around one marker light. I check it regularly and it's not getting any worse so I won't be doing anything about it anytime soon.

I think our next trailer will be aluminum skinned.

Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My brother just bought a Starcraft Starstream TT. They are aluminum skinned too. Seems to be a nice trailer and he likes it so far.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Good catch! I don't blame you for wanting to trade it in either. Do you think you'd get another Outback next time round?


I know my answer would be, "Fool me once - shame on you. Fool me twice - shame on me!" What's to say that the "fix" won't need to be fixed in a couple years - to which Keystone would most likely deny any compensation then. I'm sure that the "fix" will use the same sub-standard panels as the originals. From the number of reports here, this problem only seems to be more prolific than I though just six months ago.

I have "Delam Paranoia" also, and I keep looking closely every time we go out or when I go to the trailer to perform work. So far, I seem to have been spared this problem and I hope that if, or when it does raise its ugly head that the trailer isn't so old that Keystone will not cover it.

Our Outback is now just past the one-year-old mark and I've gotten extended warranty offers from my dealer and from Good Sam (which was NOT a good deal, BTW) and I have passed on both, mainly because they do not cover delamination. (When I asked that question, both places responded with a quick NO!) That tells me that delam is widespread and this being an expensive fix, nobody will touch it.

Keystone needs to get this problem under control. At first, I thought, "Hey - the only time I hear about delam is when it happens to someone here, and we never hear about the trailers that DO NOT have delamination." But as time goes by, there are a LOT of documented cases of delamination - just from the members of this website alone!

I went with an Outback because I had a 1500 Suburban TV and we were looking for a lightweight trailer that had everything we were looking for. But now I have a 2500HD pickup, so the Wilderness TTs (Fleetwood product) are now "towable" for us - and there's a dealer just a few miles away (as opposed to the 80 mile jaunt to the nearest Outback dealer). We had a lot of good luck with our two Coleman pop-ups, which were also made by Fleetwood.

Time and troubles will make the decision for us the next time around.

Mike


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Well the 25RSS has been setting at the dealer for 2 1/2 weeks now and I still have not heard anything good. I call oncw a week 1st 20 weeks and they knew nothing. Now I call call every day and they know nothing. They say "Oh, I'm sorry I'll find out what's going on and call you back", and they don't. I call them back and the person that "may" know is not there.

WOW, what a great dealer ! Camping Time RV (a Freedom Roads dealer) here in GA is the worse dealer of any kind I have ever dealt with. The last major repair took about 3 months. I talked to a salesman at another dealership that worked there for awhile has about the oppinion as me. They are the only Outback dealer in the Atalnta and north GA areas so if you live here and have to have an Outback do yourself a huge favor and buy out of state or somehere else. Oh, ask if they are a Freedom Roads dealer and if they say yes walk away. Just because you buy locally does NOT mean you get better service. Besides their prices are out of site unless you are good at working a deal and playing hard ball cause the buying experience was just as bad as their service.

I think I will also post this in RV Dealers & Service Centers forum, I hope no one minds cause I wanted to make it available to anybody that might be searching there for dealer info. I wouls hate for some nice folks to have to deal with these people.


----------

